# NTP setup

## pjp

OK, I think I've figured out what to do to setup ntp.

Create a config file 'commonly called' ntp.conf (I'm assuming under /etc) to look something like this: 

```
server foo.bar.com

driftfile /etc/ntp.drift
```

1.  Any recommendations for choosing a server?  There aren't any local stratum2 server's in Colorado.  

Which is surprising considering the stratum1 servers that are here.  Anyway, reading over this list looks  

like many of the stratum2 servers are for customers or certain service areas.

2.  Did I miss something, or is the /etc/ntp.drift file empty?

----------

## delta407

Huh... I had an ntp.conf and a drift file without doing anything. Maybe you're weird.  :Wink: 

1. Check your ISP. My ISP (which I [url=distro@distrowatch.com]really like[/url]) has a time server called ntp.visi.com, another ISP I'm forced to use ( :Sad: )is timesync.___.com, and yet another is sntp.___.com. Just poke around with ping, if any of those resolve to anything they'll probably let you sync.

2. It's empty until ntpd has been running for a while and collects statistics on how much your clock drifts relative to the timeserver. That lets ntpd adjust your clock when you're disconnected from the 'net or whatever.

----------

## pjp

I did  a find, looks like /etc/conf.d/ntpd is the installed config file. 

I didn't find mention of where it would be, so I guessed /etc.

```
/ect/conf.d # more ntpd

# Config file for /etc/init.d/ntpd

# Name of the server ntpd should sync with

#NTPDATESERVER=ntp.ctr.columbia.edu
```

----------

## pjp

No luck with ping or finding anything on their Technical Assistance Center.

That certainly sounds helpful tho, don't it?  :Very Happy:   I'll wade through the list I mentioned earlier.

----------

## delta407

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> 

----------

## pjp

I never asked for anyone to tell me a server to use  :Wink:  I was mainly amused at my ISP's

 support site and thought I'd pass it on.  My main mistake was assuming that the NTP site 

had an accurate list of servers.  I should have known better.  I did just try a search, but 

didn't find anything (yet).  Guess I need to work on my search technique.

Thanks for the link.

----------

## Naan Yaar

FWIW, I use ntp0.cornell.edu and ntp-0.cso.uiuc.edu.  Open access for both of them.

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> I never asked for anyone to tell me a server to use  I was mainly amused at my ISP's
> 
>  support site and thought I'd pass it on.  My main mistake was assuming that the NTP site 
> 
> had an accurate list of servers.  I should have known better.  I did just try a search, but 
> ...

 

----------

## pjp

Well, I still haven't found a server using Google, so I entered yours (delta407).  

Now my clock is an hour behind.

 :Laughing:  Fun stuff!

EDIT:  Time is correct now, but don't think it is recognizing daylight savings time.  

I wish we'd just quit wasting time jacking clocks back and forth.

----------

## carboxylman

Here's a link to ntp servers:

http://boulder.nist.gov/timefreq/service/time-servers.html.

I also use clock.isc.org

----------

## pjp

OK, what did you guys search for?  I used +ntp +server +"colorado springs" and came up with nothing useful.

----------

